# OEM Parts



## versa09 (Mar 11, 2019)

I'm looking to get a new front OEM sub frame for my 2009 Versa SL with auto trans. I've looked at Nissan USA and Nissan Parts Direct. Can anyone tell me if these sites deliver OEM parts or aftermarket. Is there a site that sells Nissan OEM parts that is better than the aforementioned?:nerd:


----------



## steveX (Dec 20, 2019)

I have order from nissanpartsdirect.com and its all OEM parts.


----------

